# Am I playing with fire?



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I had my copper IUD taken out. After a year of horribly painful and extremely heavy periods I just couldn't take it anymore.

I don't want to use hormones. I am breastfeeding a toddler. Dh abhors condoms. And it took charting, ovulation test strips and supplements to get pregnant last time and it still took a year and a half.

We are either doing things other than intercourse or withdraw with avoiding fertile times.

Do you think this is a bad idea? dh really doesn't want more kids now but we are not ready to rule out the idea permanently.

ETA: Spermicides give me a rash


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, I think that you could be playing w/ fire, but as long as you don't mind the possible outcome, then keep doing what you're doing.

Or you could combine what you're doing with other types of barrier methods? It's not exactly mood enhancing, but there's always the sponge (if you don't mind the chemicals) or a diaphragm. There's also a cervical cap.

Good Luck with whatever you decide to do. And congrats on bf a toddler.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

So wait, you are avoiding during your fertile times (and doing other fun things







) or just withdrawl during your fertile times???? If you are avoiding during fertile times, then it sounds like a sort of laid back form of Fertility Awareness Method, and I wouldn't say you are playing with fire.
I have been using FAM for a year now (with a breastfeeding toddler) and so far, so good.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

You and I use the same method! No unexpected pregnancies yet.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I personally think that relying on withdrawal during fertile times is risky. If you can't/won't use barrier methods, then watch your fertilty signs carefully and avoid all genital to genital contact when you're fertile or if you think you might be fertile.


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

I do the laid back NFP. It works. It's pretty reliable really.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

If you're withdrawing during fertile times, then yes, you are playing with fire. If you're avoiding during fertile times, then no.


----------

